# WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachsen



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

Redaktionell

Wir freuen uns über die Erlaubnis, die Stellungnahme des AVN zum Beitrag des WDR in der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause" über Angler veröffentlichen zu dürfen (wir berichteten ebenfalls:  WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause" ).







----------------------------------------------------​
Quelle:
Anglerverband Niedersachsen:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/650-wdr-film-zum-angeln-wieder-miserabel-recherchiert.html

*WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachsen​*
*Kritische Stellungnahme des AVN*
Der WDR-Beitrag passt zu einer ganzen Reihe angelkritischer Fernsehberichte der vergangenen Monate (bspw. „Angeln verbieten?“ auf 3 Sat oder „Machtpoker um Fisch – Millionenhobby Angeln“ im WDR).

Die dort jeweils vorgebrachten Argumente gegen das Angeln wiederholen sich ebenso wie die inhaltlichen Fehleinschätzungen, die erheblichen Recherchemängel und der sehr kritische Grundtenor gegenüber dem Angeln.

Hinzu kommen besorgniserregend unkritische und einseitige Übernahmen von Meinungen und Bildmaterialien einzelner Tierschutz- und Tierrechtsorganisationen wie dem Deutschen Tierschutzbund oder PeTA. Nach unserer Auffassung stimmt diese Art der Berichterstattung in keiner Weise mit den Grundsätzen der „Richtlinien für die publizistische Arbeit nach den Empfehlungen des Deutschen Presserats“ überein.

Dass außerdem aufmerksame Zuschauer auch im öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen für dumm verkauft werden, ist zwar nichts Neues, aber auch alles andere als vorbildlich.

Die AVN-Stellungnahme zum Beitrag können Sie hier herunterladen (_Anmerkung Red.: kommt unten komplett_).

Über Rückmeldungen per email (info@av-nds.de) oder auf facebook würden wir uns freuen!

















----------------------------------------------------​

Und noch ein Lob - wir wissen schon, wen wir ehren (ob der/die nun wollen oder nicht):
Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Werner Klasing


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330133

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein. Diese dämmlichen Arsch******
 "ein Fisch leidet beim Fang unendliche Qualen" . Junge Junge Junge. Unendliche Qualen erleiden die wenn meine Faust in deren Fressen trifft. Man hab ich ne Kappe gerade...

 Wenn das Angeln verboten wird dann explodier ich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

??
Der AVN?
Ich finde die Stellungnahme klasse!


----------



## Patrick333 (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Mein Verband! Ich bin stolz!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ??
> Der AVN?
> Ich finde die Stellungnahme klasse!



Nein die WDR-Heinis...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

dann ok!

Ja, der AVN macht halt was - DAFV und Konsorten machen wieder nix.

Immer wieder das Gleiche.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Sry wegen meiner Ausdrücke aber ich bin gerade echt stinksauer.
 Solche Aussagen sind Schläge ins Gesicht für jeden vernünftigen Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Es gibt ja noch nen zweiten LV in Niedersachsen.
Von dem kommt da natürlich nix..

Um die Unterschiede zu zeigen bei Verbänden (und warum der AVN inzwischen ANGLERverband heisst), AVN kämpft FÜR Angler (siehe hier), Weser-Ems wanzt sich an NABU ran:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?


----------



## Grünknochen (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Während - wen wundert es wirklich? - der *DAFV und seine Verbände* wieder* NICHTS zur PETA-Propaganda bringen*,
> *kommt vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen eine Stellungnahme *zum unsäglichen, einseitigen PETA-pushen des WDR:
> WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachsen



Merci für's Einstellen. Diese Stellungnahme ist auf den Punkt richtig. In der Tat ist es schon erstaunlich, dass allein der Anglerverband NS das Thema aufgreift. Ich bin mehr als geneigt, dies als Armutszeugnis für die aktuelle Verbandsstruktur zu bezeichnen.

Wobei mich persönlich die unter ''Literatur'' als Nr.4 aufgeführte Quelle besonders freut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> In der Tat ist es schon erstaunlich, dass allein der Anglerverband NS das Thema aufgreift.


Es ist leider NICHT erstaunlich - lange genug weisen wir auf Inkompetenz und/oder Anglerfeindlichkeit von DAFV und Konsorten hin..

Das war eigentlich klar, dass die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer  - wie eigentlich immer - NICHT für Angler und das Angeln in die Bresche springen, sondern dass das wieder ein richtiger Anglerverband, der AVN, machen muss!


----------



## gründler (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Selbst wenn der BV nicht wäre,würden wir es richtig stellen.

Allein für unsere Mitglieder........


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Richtig so!

DAS ist trotzdem eine Schande hoch 10 für DAFV und Konsorten, die Abnick- und Schützeranwanzverbände:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grünknochen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In der Tat ist es schon erstaunlich, dass allein der Anglerverband NS das Thema aufgreift.
> ...


----------



## gründler (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Ich weiß das viele nicht verstehen und viele nicht verstehen können.

Im falle Petraa und co. Sowie im falle BV,ich weiß nicht ob ich darüber lachen soll oder weinen...aber es gibt da ein schönes Zitat...

* „Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.“


Mahatma Gandhi*

Es täte manchen gut dieses zu verstehen........egal auf was oder wem man es anwendet.

#h


----------



## daci7 (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Hut ab - so sieht eine offizielle Stellungnahme von einem *Angler*verband aus!
#6


----------



## iXware (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

passend dazu, vom Sächsischen Anglerverband:

http://landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=172


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Sehr schön. 
Noch ein Verband, der  das mitteilt und verbreitet.

Ich lobe dafür die Sachsen!! 

Danke für den Link!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Und noch ein Lob - wir wissen schon, wen wir ehren (ob der/die nun wollen oder nicht):
Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Werner Klasing


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330133


----------



## Leech (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Begrüßenswerte Stellungnahme.
So sieht echte Interessenvertretung aus.


----------



## Ørret (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Vielleicht sollte man dem WDR auch mal nen Orden verleihen...einen Negativorden....den Surströmming des Jahres oder so:q
Da kommt Freude auf wenn sie den Orden auspacken...


----------



## Leech (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*



Ørret schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dem WDR auch mal nen Orden verleihen...einen Negativorden....den Surströmming des Jahres oder so:q
> Da kommt Freude auf wenn sie den Orden auspacken...



Den goldenen Wolgazander für die negativste (invasivste) Berichtserstattung des Jahres.


----------



## Cargocem (24. September 2017)

*AW: WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachs*

Es wundert mich ohnehin das es ein öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen gibt das durch eine Zwangsabgabe finanziert wird die anscheinend von kaum jemanden hinterfragt wird. In Frankreich würde nicht diskutiert, es würde boykottiert. Und wir wissen alle aus näher Vergangenheit wie stark das raucht. Im übrigen finde ich es käzerisch sich auf Berichte und Meinungen einer Organisation wie PETA zu stützen die in anderen Ländern unlängst wegen erheblicher Ethischer Probleme in Bezug auf den Umgang mit Tieren im Fokus steht. PETA unterhält Tierheime die es mit Tieren denen es ihrer Meinung nach nicht gut geht vollstopft. Nach einer kurzen Frist werden die Tiere dann nach Walhalla geschickt. Erst kürzlich musste PETA einen Vergleich zahlen weil sie einem kleinen Mädchen den Hund direkt vor der Tür geklaut haben und die gesetzliche Frist zum Einschläfern nicht eingehalten haben. PETA hat es nicht zum Verfahren kommen lassen um kein Staub auf zu wirbeln.
Hat das Öffentlich rechtliche darüber auch berichtet?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

